

Is there a ChatRoulette clone in HTML5? - grigio


======
unimpressive
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5966377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5966377)

~~~
grigio
wow thanks!

------
miguelrochefort
This [https://html5.chat.cr](https://html5.chat.cr) is it.

